# Police Officer Nicholas Lee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Nicholas Choung Lee*

Los Angeles Police Department, California

End of Watch: Friday, March 7, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/7/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Nicholas Lee was killed when his patrol car collided with a commercial vehicle at the intersection of Loma Vista Drive and Robert Lane, in the Beverly Hills area of Los Angeles.

He and an officer he was training were responding to a call when the patrol car collided with the truck carrying a roll-off dumpster at approximately 8:00 am. The other officer and truck driver both suffered critical injuries.

Officer Lee had served with the Los Angeles Police Department for 16 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Charlie Beck
Los Angeles Police Department
100 West 1st Street
Los Angeles, CA 90012

Phone: (213) 485-3586

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21978-police-officer-nicholas-choung-lee#ixzz2vMsZy1EJ


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

RIP


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

What a bummer.... and what a way to go. The entire patrol car was crushed from the roof down. When it's your time it's your time. 

At least he left a little piece of himself in Tyler's video for his family and friends to see; that's something I guess.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Lee.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I attended Officer Lee's funeral yesterday. Damn shame because although I didn't know him, he sounded like a nice guy and a good cop. 

During one of his several eulogies, the video for Tyler Seddon (where Officer Lee was a part of) was referenced and good wishes were sent to Tyler. May Nick rest in peace.


----------

